# ISO advice on Cheddar from Somerset County



## Billdolfski (Aug 12, 2007)

I had been wanting to try some for quite some time now and I'm about to order some.

There seemed to be quite a bit of variety just from Somerset Co., as well as many other from nearby areas in England.  Seems like there is actually quite a bit of well reputed cheddar from Canada as well.  I figure I'll go with the original area the first time.

Any suggestions or has anybody had any of these:

Keen's

Coombe Farm

Cornish County 

Dorset Drum

Lye Cross Farm


----------

